# Ukrainian USSR Track frame



## Bikerider007 (Dec 7, 2022)

Rode to my long term Russian (fled the USSR) barber today and took a pic of him
playing with my USSR-Ukrainian bike as I sat in the chair. He gave it the old one finger lift test and approved 😆 . Love this guy, some people come into your life for a reason and every time I see him its all good.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 7, 2022)

Where is he at, I'm looking for a new Barber? My previous barber was like 62 + and decided that he and his wife were going on a Mormon mission, so he closed up his shop.


----------



## Bikerider007 (Dec 7, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Where is he at, I'm looking for a new Barber? My previous barber was like 62 + and decided that he and his wife were going on a Mormon mission, so he closed up his shop.



He is in Sun City. Im in Peoria on the border  of SC so its only a couple mile ride. Not sure this search link will post right. It says Rafael in window so not sure its updated. Its SC lol.  https://www.google.com/localservices/profile?g2lbs=AL1YbfXzRMR39dAX5Lj1Fx2DMBpAM8UsDXl1ClB3NsxzsU8T5usAmDGO1m0i-tUj6UrvEtuCfzZAldd9WTVsqQYfslrOES99H6iDO3dEuhG6n4AkK5tlRUGUUTZbbZgs1zm7bN5euqmQdFvp0R5HtcvSiWenHtSZlA==&hl=en-US&gl=us&cs=1&ssta=1&scp=ChBnY2lkOmJhcmJlcl9zaG9wElESEgn1q_W8fUIrhxHc0gYg1c9FVyIjVmlzdGFzIEF0IERlc2VydCBIYXJib3IsIFBlb3JpYSwgQVoqFA2YMAoUFX_zF70dR60KFCXBKBm9MAEaFHJhZmFlbCdzIGJhcmJlciBzaG9wIhRyYWZhZWwncyBiYXJiZXIgc2hvcCoLQmFyYmVyIHNob3A=&spp=CgsvZy8xdGhnYnkyMjqgAVdpQVFBQkFCRUFJWUFSZ0NJaFJ5WVdaaFpXd25jeUJpWVhKaVpYSWdjMmh2Y0pJQkMySmhjbUpsY2w5emFHOXdtZ0VrUTJoa1JGTlZhRTVOUnpsdVV6QldTbEV3Um01VFZWSkVaR3RzV0ZkSGRFSlNVa0ZDcWdFY0VBRXFHQ0lVY21GbVlXVnNKM01nWW1GeVltVnlJSE5vYjNBb0FBPT0=&src=2&q=Greenway+Terrace+Barber+Sun+City,+AZ&origin=https://www.google.com&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwjzr9-ElOn7AhVkLEQIHekfDfsQkbkFegQIGBAD


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 7, 2022)

Bikerider007 said:


> He is in Sun City. Im in Peoria on the border  of SC so its only a couple mile ride. Not sure this search link will post right. It says Rafael in window so not sure its updated. Its SC lol.  https://www.google.com/localservices/profile?g2lbs=AL1YbfXzRMR39dAX5Lj1Fx2DMBpAM8UsDXl1ClB3NsxzsU8T5usAmDGO1m0i-tUj6UrvEtuCfzZAldd9WTVsqQYfslrOES99H6iDO3dEuhG6n4AkK5tlRUGUUTZbbZgs1zm7bN5euqmQdFvp0R5HtcvSiWenHtSZlA==&hl=en-US&gl=us&cs=1&ssta=1&scp=ChBnY2lkOmJhcmJlcl9zaG9wElESEgn1q_W8fUIrhxHc0gYg1c9FVyIjVmlzdGFzIEF0IERlc2VydCBIYXJib3IsIFBlb3JpYSwgQVoqFA2YMAoUFX_zF70dR60KFCXBKBm9MAEaFHJhZmFlbCdzIGJhcmJlciBzaG9wIhRyYWZhZWwncyBiYXJiZXIgc2hvcCoLQmFyYmVyIHNob3A=&spp=CgsvZy8xdGhnYnkyMjqgAVdpQVFBQkFCRUFJWUFSZ0NJaFJ5WVdaaFpXd25jeUJpWVhKaVpYSWdjMmh2Y0pJQkMySmhjbUpsY2w5emFHOXdtZ0VrUTJoa1JGTlZhRTVOUnpsdVV6QldTbEV3Um01VFZWSkVaR3RzV0ZkSGRFSlNVa0ZDcWdFY0VBRXFHQ0lVY21GbVlXVnNKM01nWW1GeVltVnlJSE5vYjNBb0FBPT0=&src=2&q=Greenway+Terrace+Barber+Sun+City,+AZ&origin=https://www.google.com&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwjzr9-ElOn7AhVkLEQIHekfDfsQkbkFegQIGBAD




Unfortunately, I'm old and can't bike that far from E. Gilbert. 🙃


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 8, 2022)

Bikerider007 said:


> Rode to my long term Russian (fled the USSR) barber today and took a pic of him
> playing with my USSR-Ukrainian bike as I sat in the chair today. He gave it the old one finger lift test and approved 😆 . Love this guy, some people come into your for a reason and every time I see him its all good.
> 
> View attachment 1747074
> ...



Very nice, what marque is it?


----------



## corbettclassics (Dec 8, 2022)

Nice bike!  It looks like your chrome forks may have been switched out from the original fork.

Here's one I tried to get from my friend -- >>>

Also a frame that was on Facebook Marketplace -- >>>

Decals for these bikes -- >>>


----------



## Bikerider007 (Dec 8, 2022)

corbettclassics said:


> Nice bike!  It looks like your chrome forks may have been switched out from the original fork.
> 
> Here's one I tried to get from my friend -- >>>
> 
> ...



Correct. From my understanding many of those bent or were swapped assuming the would. I found this on Craigslist Az 6-7 years ago and it had nice H+ Sons fixed wheels. I thought it was cool with the USSR logo so I threw all my old track parts on it. Campy.... Sheriff Stars, track headset, pedals, cranks....the cranks are the very early model late 50s running a block chain and I have a Campy Skip tooth, but am using a larger different brand.

The front is a badge so the decals are probably remade.. this frame is 86' but I think same design was since late 60s because Russia. Lol


dnc1 said:


> Very nice, what marque is it?



It's the XB3 Pekopa (Record). Not high end by any means but interesting for sure.


----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 8, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> I'm looking for a new Barber?



5 star barber shop, N/W corner Ray rd & McClintock. 
Top notch!!!!


----------

